# Trying to identify



## Jtron (Jun 28, 2020)

Trying to identify. What am I looking at here?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Deformed Neolamprologus pulcher daffodil, though possibly a hybrid as well.


----------

